# Binturong babies



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

We are pleased to announce the birth of ,we think 2 baby binturongs,no pictures yet as mum and dad are very protective.


----------



## JJReptiles (Jan 20, 2009)

animalsbeebee said:


> We are pleased to announce the birth of ,we think 2 baby binturongs,no pictures yet as mum and dad are very protective.


yay! well done  good luck with the babys


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Wow! :2thumb:

Will look forward to seeing photographs when you get the chance to take them!


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Cracking! Many congrats.....these are my favourite animals as I had the pleasure of caring for 4 at the zoo I used to work at. I'm so pleased for you, and can't wait to see some pics:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

grats, look forward to seeing pics


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

mrcriss,did any of them ever have babies?


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

There were 3 females and 1 male, and although I think one of the females had given birth at some point, there were no babies whilst I was there....unfortunately 

They were all tame (2 were particularly soft and let you pick them up and everything), so I would've loved to have had some babies tottering around


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Hopefully I'll get to see some more one day, but very few zoos keep them now, which is a shame


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

mrcriss said:


> Cracking! Many congrats.....these are my favourite animals as I had the pleasure of caring for 4 at the zoo I used to work at. I'm so pleased for you, and can't wait to see some pics:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


 
What zoo did you work at? I worked at a zoo that had some too but it was many years ago


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

What a shame,our male is quite feisty and the female is very shy.I so hope she rears these herself,she is showing all the right signs


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

animalsbeebee said:


> What a shame,our male is quite feisty and the female is very shy.I so hope she rears these herself,she is showing all the right signs


 
Well done, they are amazing animals:flrt:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Shell195 said:


> What zoo did you work at? I worked at a zoo that had some too but it was many years ago


It was Banham Zoo in Norfolk. I don't think they have them anymore......I was there in the late 90's.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

animalsbeebee said:


> What a shame,our male is quite feisty and the female is very shy.I so hope she rears these herself,she is showing all the right signs


Are you the one on the exotic keepers forum with binturongs then? I posted some pics of me with the binnies and very bad 90's hair


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

mrcriss said:


> It was Banham Zoo in Norfolk. I don't think they have them anymore......I was there in the late 90's.


 
I was at Southport zoo for a while(1975) and they had a family of tame Binturongs. Im not sure where they sent them when they closed down a few years ago


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

to my shame i had to google this animal as i have never heard of it.
but it looks cute... said its also known as the asian bearcat but isn't any type of bear...more closely related to the civet?
from the pics i saw it reminded me a little of an otter!

but well done... will you be keeping the babaies?


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

They have real personalities Rach....some bouncy and boisterous (which is a handful as they're REALLY big!), and some gentle and cuddly. 2 of the ones I cared for would even let you pick them up by their brilliant monkey-like prehensile tails! 

They also have quite sweet smelling poo if memory serves!


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

Yes ,Mr Criss ,it is our pictures on EFK

Not sure what we will be doing with the babies ,but we might be keeping them


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Thought as much...there can't be many of these in private collections 

Can't wait to see the photos then!


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

mrcriss said:


> They have real personalities Rach....some bouncy and boisterous (which is a handful as they're REALLY big!), and some gentle and cuddly. 2 of the ones I cared for would even let you pick them up by their brilliant monkey-like prehensile tails!
> 
> They also have quite sweet smelling poo if memory serves!


 
Mmmm. Sweet sh1t:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:

(sorry, unable to resist...love binturongs, only ever seen pics/vids but appear wonderful creayures)

Dave.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

amazing to here they have had babies for you, would be nice to see more of these around. well done stunning job as normal:notworthy::no1:


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

Thanks philip,perhaps these will be on your list too.


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh wow gratz!
-Elina


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

These are some of my fave animals, congrats on the babies.....cant wait to see pics!


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

animalsbeebee said:


> Thanks philip,perhaps these will be on your list too.


:whistling2:most likely seem really nice the few iv seen online.


----------

